# Mog battle: Uncle Chadpreet vs Chico Lachowski



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 31, 2019)

Who's doing the mogging here in your opinion? @Zygos4Life uncle or everyone's favourite MM, I think uncle chadpreet mogs personally. Remember this is just on face, obviously chico is tallfag, but just consider face in your response.


----------



## lookismfugee (Oct 31, 2019)

they are unironically even level. just differt type of looks. clasically handsome and prettyboy twink


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 31, 2019)

Yes bro


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 31, 2019)

lookismfugee said:


> they are unironically even


Idk I lowkey think uncle chadpreet just mogs by a little bit, he seems to have more masc facial features whereas chico is more prettyboy. Plus uncle chadpreet has a better eye colour.


----------



## lookismfugee (Oct 31, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Idk I lowkey think uncle chadpreet just mogs by a little bit, he seems to have more masc facial features whereas chico is more prettyboy. Plus uncle chadpreet has a better eye colour.


i just edited my post saying pretty much same shit.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 31, 2019)

Trapper o da centry


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 31, 2019)

lookismfugee said:


> i just edited my post saying pretty much same shit.


Uncle chadpreet's eye colour though.


Gudru said:


> Trapper o da centry


----------



## currymax (Oct 31, 2019)

get raped op


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 31, 2019)

currymax said:


> get raped op


fuck you.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Oct 31, 2019)

SMV wise, even if we -chicos status Chico still smv mogs chadpreet into oblivion. 

fr being Indian lowers your smv so hard


----------



## currymax (Oct 31, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> fuck you.


keep jacking off to dudes, faggot


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 31, 2019)

JustTrynaGrow said:


> SMV wise, even if we -chicos status Chico still smv mogs chadpreet into oblivion.
> 
> fr being Indian lowers your smv so hard


Yea im not talking SMV, just face man.
@Zygos4Life yo uncle actually fucking mogs chico, I hope that when you lean out your bone structure is similar to his.


----------



## Mateusz74 (Oct 31, 2019)

@Zygos4Life tell ur uncle he mogs chico


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 31, 2019)

That curry doesn’t even look that good, he has an ogre nose and is a shitskin


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 31, 2019)

I wonder if people in India treats Uncle like a cow


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Oct 31, 2019)

Chico better skin more appealing to women


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 31, 2019)

i can't believe this thread exists


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Oct 31, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> I wonder if people in India treats Uncle like a cow


Logged in just to acknowledge this golden comment.


----------



## john_cope (Oct 31, 2019)

lookismfugee said:


> they are unironically even level. just differt type of looks. clasically handsome and prettyboy twink


*bluepill*


----------



## lookismfugee (Oct 31, 2019)

john_cope said:


> *bluepill*


jfl if you think uncle chadjeet is far from chico level. dude mogs whole bollywood


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Oct 31, 2019)

chico mogs


----------



## john_cope (Oct 31, 2019)

lookismfugee said:


> hurr durr


jfl


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Oct 31, 2019)

Uncle unironically Mogs in candid pic.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 31, 2019)

Keep crying faggots ill fucking pound your assjolebiyvh


----------



## Zygos4Life (Oct 31, 2019)

Virgin said:


> That curry doesn’t even look that good, he has an ogre nose and is a shitskin


He has a shit nose and hes still psl7+
Proof that nose is cope


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 31, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> He has a shit nose and hes still psl7+
> Proof that nose is cope



He’s isn’t psl 7 and his nose is bulbous as fuck


----------



## Zygos4Life (Oct 31, 2019)

Virgin said:


> He’s isn’t psl 7 and his nose is bulbous as fuck


What psl is he then


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 31, 2019)

Virgin said:


> He’s isn’t psl 7 and his nose is bulbous as fuck


n'ose me


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 31, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> What psl is he then



Post all his pics, and I’ll tell you for definite, but he’s like 6.25 if I remember


----------



## Zygos4Life (Oct 31, 2019)

Virgin said:


> Post all his pics, and I’ll tell you for definite, but he’s like 6.25 if I remember


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 31, 2019)

just wanted to say that those pics are mildly cherrypicked


----------



## lookismfugee (Oct 31, 2019)

rajah uncle has psl legend halo too easy 2psl boost thefore hes psl10. brace yourselves tomorrow based dailymail expert will drop bad news about chico


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 31, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> He has a shit nose and hes still psl7+
> Proof that nose is cope


He doesn't look that good in other pictures you posted.


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 31, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


>



You can cope all you want but a curry with a bulbous ogre nose is never a 7 psl


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 31, 2019)

Virgin said:


> but a curry


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 31, 2019)

@Zygos4Life's uncle mogs Francisco to reincarnation and back.


----------



## Zygos4Life (Oct 31, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> He doesn't look that good in other pictures you posted.


Hes top tier in this candid pic
In the other 2003 camera pics with no lighting halo hes still looks good

All the pictures of models you worship are taken off them in professional cameras in perfect lighting designed to make them good


Virgin said:


> You can cope all you want but a curry with a bulbous ogre nose is never a 7 psl


ok buddy


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 31, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> @Zygos4Life's uncle mogs Francisco to reincarnation and back.



Absolutely incorrect. 


Zygos4Life said:


> Hes top tier in this candid pic
> In the other 2003 camera pics with no lighting halo hes still looks good
> 
> All the pictures of models you worship are taken off them in professional cameras in perfect lighting designed to make them good
> ...



Chico is a 7.5 psl In prime, your uncle is scraping a 6.25, I’d be damn sure that JB’s would even call him creepy


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 31, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> Hes top tier in this candid pic
> In the other 2003 camera pics with no lighting halo hes still looks good
> 
> All the pictures of models you worship are taken off them in professional cameras in perfect lighting designed to make them good


He is good looking but clearly no way near top models.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 31, 2019)

Virgin said:


> Absolutely incorrect.


That's true reincarnation isn't real


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 31, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> He is good looking but clearly no way near top models.
> View attachment 151757


nose failo tbh.
give him a white skin + nose job and he is 6.5-7 psl


----------



## didntreadlol (Oct 31, 2019)

Both are goodlooking but chico has more status


----------



## Zygos4Life (Oct 31, 2019)

Virgin said:


> Chico is a 7.5 psl In prime, your uncle is scraping a 6.25, I’d be damn sure that JB’s would even call him creepy


I showed a pic of my uncle to my oneitis and she cslled him "very good looking"
And another girl was literally fangasmimg over him,said that hes "fucking sexy" called him a 10/10, 
He


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 31, 2019)

streege said:


> nose failo tbh.
> give him a white skin + nose job and he is 6.5-7 psl


yeah nose falios him


Zygos4Life said:


> I showed a pic of my uncle to my oneitis and she cslled him "very good looking"
> And another girl was literally fangasmimg over him,said that hes "fucking sexy" called him a 10/10,
> He


well he is attractive?.women find tom hardy attractive doesn't mean he is 7 PSL.


----------



## Zygos4Life (Oct 31, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> He is good looking but clearly no way near top models.
> View attachment 151757


Just saying, if you want to compare him to models, get candid pics of them with no lighting halo or professionally taken shots, or else its not fair


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 31, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> Just saying, if you want to compare him to models, get candid pics of them with no lighting halo or professionally taken shots, or else its not fair


True,he can look better but its clear from pictures nose falios him top models have negligible to few flaws.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 31, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> Just saying, if you want to compare him to models, get candid pics of them with no lighting halo or professionally taken shots, or else its not fair


he can model for sure at that time


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 31, 2019)

Virgin said:


> That curry doesn’t even look that good, he has an ogre nose and is a shitskin


Really though?


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 31, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Really though?



Yes bro.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 31, 2019)

AutisticBeaner said:


> just wanted to say that those pics are mildly cherrypicked


These are both candid photos.


Virgin said:


> Yes bro.


Tbf both of these are candids, for all we know uncle could look much better IRL.


Virgin said:


> Absolutely incorrect.
> 
> 
> Chico is a 7.5 psl In prime, your uncle is scraping a 6.25, I’d be damn sure that JB’s would even call him creepy


Why does everyone here obsess over JBs? Adult women would go crazy over him.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 31, 2019)

He mogs chico to death

these guys are just biased and can’t handle a curry mogging Chico


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 31, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> These are both candid photos.
> 
> Tbf both of these are candids, for all we know uncle could look much better IRL.
> 
> Why does everyone here obsess over JBs? Adult women would go crazy over him.



Because 

15-18 is prime 

19-21 pretty good 

22-25 can be hot

25 most look shit


The uncle isn’t as good looking as idiots here think he is


----------



## Deleted member 2426 (Oct 31, 2019)

Subjective after both Is GL


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 31, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> yeah nose falios him
> 
> well he is attractive?.women find tom hardy attractive doesn't mean he is 7 PSL.


Isnt that what it really comes down to IRL though? See the fact is that uncle chadpreet has a much more masc appearance and a better eye colour too, whereas chico is more twink prettyboy GL. So Chico would've been nailing JBs no problem back in the day, but adult women would all lose their shit over uncle chadpreet.


cocainecowboy said:


> i can't believe this thread exists


This is probably one of the milder threads posted on here tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 31, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Isnt that what it really comes down to IRL though? See the fact is that uncle chadpreet has a much more masc appearance and a better eye colour too, whereas chico is more twink prettyboy GL. So Chico would've been nailing JBs no problem back in the day, but adult women would all lose their shit over uncle chadpreet.


Well,they both have different appeal should have posted someone more masculine instead of chico to make a comparison.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 31, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> Well,they both have different appeal should have posted someone more masculine instead of chico to make a comparison.


Well see there seems to be this delusion on here that 'no one mogs chico' and im just sitting here going, really though?


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 31, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Well see there seems to be this delusion on here that 'no one mogs chico' and im just sitting here going, really though?



People definitely do mog Chico, but not some ogre nosed Indian.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 31, 2019)

Virgin said:


> Because
> 
> 15-18 is prime
> 
> ...


abso true !!! anything above 25 yo in western is ugly.
above 23 is already kinda over tbh


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 31, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Well see there seems to be this delusion on here that 'no one mogs chico' and im just sitting here going, really though?


There are models who mog chico


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 31, 2019)

Virgin said:


> People definitely do mog Chico, but not some ogre nosed Indian.


Mate his nose isnt THAT big, its slightly on the bigger side yes. Anyway the uncle has a better eye colour too.


----------



## Gosick (Oct 31, 2019)

Virgin said:


> People definitely do mog Chico, but not some ogre nosed Indian.


how much points did he go up with this nose?


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 31, 2019)

Gosick said:


> how much points did he go up with this nose?
> View attachment 152072



6.25 too 6.75


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 31, 2019)

Gosick said:


> how much points did he go up with this nose?
> View attachment 152072


That morph is a solid 7.5 all things considered, his eye area and colour was already top tier, good jaw and zygos too, compact midface.


----------



## Saranghae (Oct 31, 2019)

Can you share any stories from his youth


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 31, 2019)

Virgin said:


> 6.25 too 6.75


give him NA coloring ASAP


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 31, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> Just saying, if you want to compare him to models, get candid pics of them with no lighting halo or professionally taken shots, or else its not fair


are you retarded? we're saying your uncle mogs chico.

stop being autistic and be proud of your family members


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 31, 2019)

MrGlutton said:


> are you retarded? we're saying your uncle mogs chico.
> 
> stop being autistic and be proud of your family members


80% of people polled seem to think chico mogs, I defo disagree personally, uncle's features are much more masc and he has better eye colour too.


----------



## shibo (Oct 31, 2019)

The big nose suits him makes him look masculine and intimidating


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 31, 2019)

Top tier curry tbh, and even top tier male. I think he would get scouted even in India if he had a few shades lighter skin, his features are really european(most, maybe not nose)even his skin tone is light


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 31, 2019)

shibo said:


> The big nose suits him makes him look masculine and intimidating


I was actually reading the wikipedia page on physical attractiveness, and it said a prominent nose is considere a masculine feature as long as there are other masc features.


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 31, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> 80% of people polled seem to think chico mogs, I defo disagree personally, uncle's features are much more masc and he has better eye colour too.


they are being halod by chico’s status and whiteness, it’s hard to judge when you have been socially conditioned


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 31, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> 80% of people polled seem to think chico mogs, I defo disagree personally, uncle's features are much more masc and he has better eye colour too.


everything that chico have?

the uncle has it too but better, except for i guess harmony.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 31, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> they are being halod by chico’s status and whiteness, it’s hard to judge when you have been socially conditioned


They dont even factor in the fact that uncle has green-blue eyes (its hard to tell exactly which from the photo)


turkproducer said:


> Top tier curry tbh, and even top tier male. I think he would get scouted even in India if he had a few shades lighter skin, his features are really european(most, maybe not nose)even his skin tone is light


Honestly if some modelling scout saw him anywhere in the world now he'd get scouted, he has a very unique look due to eye colouring.


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 31, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> They dont even factor in the fact that uncle has green-blue eyes (its hard to tell exactly which from the photo)


The truth is a curry is heavily discriminated against just due to plain racism or curry falio:

personally with no bias i would say chico mogs but it’s not like he’s way better looking than uncle curry, especially if we factor in candids.

If we were to rate with no bias; chico is 7.5, uncle is 7


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 31, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> The truth is a curry is heavily discriminated against just due to plain racism or curry falio:
> 
> personally with no bias i would say chico mogs but it’s not like he’s way better looking than uncle curry, especially if we factor in candids.
> 
> If we were to rate with no bias; chico is 7.5, uncle is 7


Hmmm, i think eye colour halo is the one thing that can save ethnics, sure some would discriminate on just racism, but some people here think uncle chadpreet is only 6.25 which is crazy.


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 31, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Hmmm, i think eye colour halo is the one thing that can save ethnics, sure some would discriminate on just racism, but some people here think uncle chadpreet is only 6.25 which is crazy.


I think 6.25 is not too bad especially if you consider the huge curry falio (at least in the minds of PSL users)

personally i’d rate him 6.5-7 but i beliebe he’s a 7.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 31, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> I think 6.25 is not too bad especially if you consider the huge curry falio (at least in the minds of PSL users)
> 
> personally i’d rate him 6.5-7 but i beliebe he’s a 7.


Honestly think he's more a 7, like I can imagine him just walking into indian college looking like that, and all the stacypritas just instantly wet themselves upon seeing him.


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 31, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Honestly think he's more a 7, like I can imagine him just walking into indian college looking like that, and all the stacypritas just instantly wet themselves upon seeing him.


Yeah but ngl we would be delusional to say he mogs chico, looking at it with no bias, he is worse looking than chico by half a point and maximum a 0.75 point, significant but not life changing, fair?!


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 31, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> Yeah but ngl we would be delusional to say he mogs chico, looking at it with no bias, he is worse looking than chico by half a point and maximum a 0.75 point, significant but not life changing, fair?!


Probably, i guess they appeal to women in different ways.


----------



## Mateusz74 (Oct 31, 2019)

@Zygos4Life imagine ur uncle accidently stumbles upon finding his pics on this site along with this thread


----------



## Zygos4Life (Oct 31, 2019)

Mateusz74 said:


> @Zygos4Life imagine ur uncle accidently stumbles upon finding his pics on this site along with this thread


That would be so embarassing😂😂


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 31, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> That would be so embarassing😂😂


Whats your uncle up to these days? He has kids right?


----------



## Zygos4Life (Oct 31, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Whats your uncle up to these days? He has kids right?


Yeh, he has a wife and 2 kids lol


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 31, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> Yeh, he has a wife and 2 kids lol


Does he still look like this or?


----------



## Zygos4Life (Oct 31, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Does he still look like this or?


Nah he aged bad
Hes 40 rn
I dont have any pics of him as he is rn


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 31, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> Nah he aged bad
> Hes 40 rn
> I dont have any pics of him as he is rn


Shit he had the bone structure to age really well.


Zygos4Life said:


> Nah he aged bad
> Hes 40 rn
> I dont have any pics of him as he is rn


I guess indians drink a lot huh?


----------



## Zygos4Life (Oct 31, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Shit he had the bone structure to age really well.
> 
> I guess indians drink a lot huh?


He drinks a lot actually lol
He had some liver damage problem i think and had to go hospital
The doctors wont allow him to drink anymore, sucks for him lol


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 31, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> He drinks a lot actually lol
> He had some liver damage problem i think and had to go hospital
> The doctors wont allow him to drink anymore, sucks for him lol


sad shit that even 7+ psl guys and girls don't last facially wise. It's all about a cope then tbh


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 31, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> He drinks a lot actually lol
> He had some liver damage problem i think and had to go hospital
> The doctors wont allow him to drink anymore, sucks for him lol


Jeez that sucks man, are you close to your uncle?


----------



## Zygos4Life (Oct 31, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Jeez that sucks man, are you close to your uncle?


Nah since he lives in india
Hes my mums brother so im related closely to him


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 31, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> Nah since he lives in india
> Hes my mums brother so im related closely to him


Wait I thought you lived in India? are you in america land?


----------



## rockndogs (Oct 31, 2019)

Why indians love to cope? This shitskin is not even CLOSE to chico jfl


----------



## Zygos4Life (Oct 31, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Wait I thought you lived in India? are you in america land?


UK bro


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 31, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> UK bro


Shit, how are you doing over there and lookswise? you have good zygos right, JFL at my existence, one of my zygos is more projected than others, I might have to get an implant to correct the asymmetry.


----------



## Zygos4Life (Oct 31, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Shit, how are you doing over there and lookswise? you have good zygos right, JFL at my existence, one of my zygos is more projected than others, I might have to get an implant to correct the asymmetry.


I have the same thing aswell lol, my eight zygo is more projected than my left one which sucks, i wish it was even on both


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 31, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> I have the same thing aswell lol, my eight zygo is more projected than my left one which sucks, i wish it was even on both


The only solution is implants I guess, I thought id never have to see Eppley but I might have to now.


----------



## MrGlutton (Nov 1, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> He is good looking but clearly no way near top models.
> View attachment 151757


godlike lower third.


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Nov 1, 2019)

uncle mog
can i change my vote ?


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Nov 1, 2019)

MrGlutton said:


> godlike lower third.


Honestly my lower third is pretty similar, just lacking some mm's of forward growth, hence ive got overbite, his best features is eye are tbh, which is my weakest feature.


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 1, 2019)

Alt Number 3 said:


>


----------



## Ceo of cope (Sep 5, 2022)

Uncle mogs chico to oblivion and it's not even close. Objectively he is better in every feature including harmony except for nose. Just goes to show that even an "objective blackpilled" site such as this has deep ingrained looks biases especially in favor of their gay psl model crushes. You guys have to keep in mind when talking about chico .org uses the same 3 giga cherrypicked everythingmaxxed modeling pics while uncle is shown litterally in some random candids.


----------

